# Salty Crew?



## Lockedin (May 25, 2020)

Any others out there? 

I've been in the water since I was a little kid - a few decades ago.

Current quiver is 6 boards, from 5'11" to a 10' gun. 
Also a 12'6" kayak and a 8' dinghy for flat days and fishing.

I'm blessed to live walking distance from a world class beach break, but I have to admit that my favorite is a right point break a few miles away. Nothing like a 200 yard drag race when that wave is on!


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Dec 28, 2020)

Dang, I've surfed abit of cali. Santa Cruz to San Diego. 
I'm from Canada, it can get decent up here. If you've got a boat, a whole world of remote opportunity opens up. 
Mostly mediocre beach break close by, with a couple points that work in the winter. 
Crowds keep growing up here. But nothing like Cali.


----------



## zacqawert (Jan 11, 2021)

I love swimming. I learned to swim since childhood. And from that moment my life has ceased to be the same)


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Jan 14, 2021)

zacqawert said:


> I love swimming. I learned to swim since childhood. And from that moment my life has ceased to be the same)


Swimming is always a great way for me to stay surf ready. I haven't surfed or swam much this past year, just been hunkered down working.


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Apr 20, 2021)

Who's getting their fill of great surf on the west coast??
Beaches are getting slammed with nice long period swell, A frames everywhere, and no wind to ruin any of this?


----------



## Lockedin (Jul 11, 2021)

Yours truly:


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jul 11, 2021)

Lockedin said:


> Any others out there?
> 
> I've been in the water since I was a little kid - a few decades ago.
> 
> ...


You're lucky as hell to have that shit so close. You're living it up man. Rule on!


----------



## Alter Jean (Jul 11, 2021)

This is good stuff here


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Jul 12, 2021)

Lockedin said:


> Yours truly:View attachment 4941627


Sic Bru. Don't miss the take off, abit of a rock garden awaits.


----------



## Lockedin (Jul 12, 2021)

OLD video - 4:27 is me - pretty sure I'm at 7:07ish too - the face-slapper bail....


----------



## SBBCal (Jul 12, 2021)

Lockedin said:


> Any others out there?
> 
> I've been in the water since I was a little kid - a few decades ago.
> 
> ...


A yes siirrr


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Jul 12, 2021)

Lockedin said:


> OLD video - 4:27 is me - pretty sure I'm at 7:07ish too - the face-slapper bail....


Such a gnarly spot. I love Ventura county. Surfing empty waves at Rincon is probably the highlight of my surfing career. Me and 2 dudes from LA boxing day morning 8 years ago. Still dreaming about it.


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Jul 12, 2021)

Soo stoked on paddling out right now. Off to the beach. Forecast looks terrible.


----------



## Lockedin (Jul 12, 2021)

Pretty flat here atm - hoping to get the 'yak & a pole out this afternoon.


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Oct 31, 2021)

Surf's been firing all weekend!! Sun's out too!!


----------



## Lockedin (Oct 31, 2021)

thecosmicgoat said:


> Such a gnarly spot. I love Ventura county. *Surfing empty waves at Rincon is probably the highlight of my surfing career.* Me and 2 dudes from LA boxing day morning 8 years ago. Still dreaming about it.


It still strikes me funny on the days that a world-class spot can be firing - and empty.
Had the same experience a couple times there - The Queen of the Coast doin' her thing with just a few smiling face in the water (instead of 50 as usual).
Hope your Rincon sessions were as magical as mine! What an incredible wave.

btw - Christmas, Thanksgiving and the Superbowl are the best days to catch those "dream sessions".  
(Wow, I have an understanding family...) 

Video of K.S. surfing Rincon. I like it because it shows perfect to crappy con, and how the best in the world makes it all look fun. (no big waves though....Rincon is best served at least a foot or two overhead and improves with size IMHO)


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Nov 1, 2021)

Lockedin said:


> It still strikes me funny on the days that a world-class spot can be firing - and empty.
> Had the same experience a couple times there - The Queen of the Coast doin' her thing with just a few smiling face in the water (instead of 50 as usual).
> Hope your Rincon sessions were as magical as mine! What an incredible wave.
> 
> ...


What a great clip to get my day started this morning. Thanks so much.


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Jan 29, 2022)

It's ON! Day 1 of the Billabong Pro Pipeline | World Surf League







www.worldsurfleague.com





Hands down, best comp of the season.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 29, 2022)

Lockedin said:


> Yours truly:View attachment 4941627


Gapers get the hell outta the way, 

Those guys could have ended up as board wax if you didn't have skills,


----------

